# Red Rufus/Agrobs



## MotherOfChickens (20 November 2016)

My supplier is losing patience with them as its taking more than 6 weeks to get an order (and he orders a fair amount)-his clients are now turning towards Thunderbrooks (which I don't want to feed). Now their online shop is closed for maintenance. Is anyone else having trouble?


----------



## PoppyAnderson (20 November 2016)

Always had trouble with them. There's obviously something going on behind the scenes, as they've never nailed their logistics. Such a shame, as it's such a fabulous food.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (21 November 2016)

I buy mine through GJW Titmuss, and haven't had any issues so far. Agree with previous poster, it's a great food


----------



## MotherOfChickens (21 November 2016)

I'm in Scotland-trouble is, people don't want to stop start feeds-especially this time of year. its a great product but I guess eventually it may well work out way too expensive to import anyway.


----------



## ester (21 November 2016)

I fitted as much into my Kia Rio as I could last time as there aren't any stockists near mum where frank now is so I stocked her up. That was mostly for convenience though as for a while it seemed like they had sorted it


----------



## Leo Walker (21 November 2016)

I was using it but you cant buy direct now and I dont have a local stockist, so thats that for me using them again


----------



## smellsofhorse (22 November 2016)

I had issues with it.
Suppliers 30 miles away, delivery quite expensive and the prices have gone up.

Ive given up on it!


----------



## Casey76 (22 November 2016)

I buy it directly from Germany as there are no distributers in France.  I'm hammered for delivery, but if it keeps my horses healthy...


----------



## MotherOfChickens (22 November 2016)

Casey76 said:



			I buy it directly from Germany as there are no distributers in France.  I'm hammered for delivery, but if it keeps my horses healthy...
		
Click to expand...

its fine to pay for delivery if you actually get delivery!


----------



## impresario08 (22 November 2016)

I'm having real problems with supply too :'(


----------



## Casey76 (22 November 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			its fine to pay for delivery if you actually get delivery!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I've never had an issue with delivery.  It normally arrives 3-4 days after ordering - and it comes via parcel post lol!


----------



## criso (22 November 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			I was using it but you cant buy direct now and I dont have a local stockist, so thats that for me using them again
		
Click to expand...

Is that a recent thing, I had a delivery direct about a month ago.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (22 November 2016)

I've emailed them so see if they reply. My supplier told me that Agrobs would only send out 40 pallets worth direct (or something prohibitive like that) and while he was getting through it, that was too much (quite a new business). 

I dont really understand why a UK feed manufacturer can't produce something palatable that's not coated in some sort of oil (other than the plain chops available).


----------



## Leo Walker (22 November 2016)

criso said:



			Is that a recent thing, I had a delivery direct about a month ago.
		
Click to expand...

I went to order about 10 days ago and the shop is gone. No idea when it happened though.


----------



## criso (22 November 2016)

I've always phoned or if I'm out of the country for work message on facebook so never used the online shop.


----------



## meleeka (22 November 2016)

I've been using Thunderbrooks as I couldn't get hold of it last time, however my fussy mare has gone off it. I use the Meusli. I'm sure I read recently about a mainstream manufacturer making something similar soon?


----------



## smellsofhorse (24 November 2016)

Ive changed to Rowan Barbary soft soak green and Key flow pink mash with linseed and pro balance.
Much easier to get hold of!


----------



## equa39 (24 November 2016)

Exactly the same problem as my local suppliers - the order was too big.  I used to phone and order 4 bags for free delivery but consistently had delays, then the cost went too high, finally found a stockist about 20 miles away so would go there every month but they also began having problems getting the Agrobs stock in.  Such a shame as its a really good feed but I've been trying to change to similar for a while now as I think soon it will be impossible to get at all. I also don't want Thunderbrooks sso am a little stuck!!!!


----------



## WelshD (24 November 2016)

We stock feeds where I work and can get hold of this with no problems though admittedly we've had a price hike

Its always worth asking your local feed store if they can get this, we stock only a fraction of what we can actually get hold of


----------



## MotherOfChickens (24 November 2016)

WelshD said:



			Its always worth asking your local feed store if they can get this, we stock only a fraction of what we can actually get hold of
		
Click to expand...

neither of the other ones will touch it. equestrian-wise I'm in quite an old fashioned type area (the feedstore that was supplying it was nearer Glasgow) so they stock all sorts of molasses-coated stuff  

I have found another supplier down in the Borders so will stock up. tbh I dont see it lasting long term but hopefully I am wrong.


----------



## autumn7 (24 November 2016)

Is there any difference between the Agrobs Weisencobs and Thunderbrooks Hay Cobs? Aren't they the same thing?

If not, then aren't the Meadow Cobs plain compressed hay, nothing added? Enlighten me please!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (24 November 2016)

autumn7 said:



			Is there any difference between the Agrobs Weisencobs and Thunderbrooks Hay Cobs? Aren't they the same thing?

If not, then aren't the Meadow Cobs plain compressed hay, nothing added? Enlighten me please!
		
Click to expand...

dunno, not fed the Thunderbrooks cobs but of my two, one wouldn't eat the chaff and neither the base mix. They didn't do the muesli when I tried them afaik so will bear it in mind.


----------



## tallyho! (24 November 2016)

autumn7 said:



			Is there any difference between the Agrobs Weisencobs and Thunderbrooks Hay Cobs? Aren't they the same thing?

If not, then aren't the Meadow Cobs plain compressed hay, nothing added? Enlighten me please!
		
Click to expand...

Well they are from different countries for a start. Harvest methods differ. No need to enlighten, you just google them. 

A bit like I did


----------



## 9tails (24 November 2016)

When I heard "Bavarian foothills of the Alps" I was sold.  My horse loves the Musli and Aspero.  The Weisencobs not so much.  Luckily I can still get it, albeit the feedstore is 20 miles away.


----------



## honetpot (24 November 2016)

These look very similar, smells lovely like fresh hay.https://www.kramer.co.uk/Hay-Cobs-Soft.htm?websale8=kraemer-pferdesport.47-GB&pi=490420&ci=261840


----------



## autumn7 (25 November 2016)

Tallyho, I posted after I had googled..... I wasn't being idle!

 Weisencobs; "made up of over 60 grasses and herbs from Alpine meadows"
 Thunderbrooks; "Over 50 varieties of alpine grasses and herbs grown to a mature stage for high fibre levels"

Hence my query......
I'm nearing the end of my first sack of Weisencobs. Mine love them. They're a great success. I ordered from Titmuss however so carriage prohibits as too expensive to source long term. My local feed merchant has started to stock Thunderbrooks so was curious why cob lovers didn't turn to these in the event of Agrobs being hard to obtain.

I accept the Meadow Cobs will be different, maybe not so appealing. It was their Hay Cobs I was comparing to Weisencobs. Thunderbrooks do the two.

Honeypot, those do look good but again, delivery knocks the price up unless ordering a very large quantity at once.
Hopefully, before long, British companies will jump on the bandwagon to produce something similar so they'll become more common place.


----------



## tallyho! (25 November 2016)

autumn7 said:



			Tallyho, I posted after I had googled..... I wasn't being idle!

 Weisencobs; "made up of over 60 grasses and herbs from Alpine meadows"
 Thunderbrooks; "Over 50 varieties of alpine grasses and herbs grown to a mature stage for high fibre levels"

Hence my query......
I'm nearing the end of my first sack of Weisencobs. Mine love them. They're a great success. I ordered from Titmuss however so carriage prohibits as too expensive to source long term. My local feed merchant has started to stock Thunderbrooks so was curious why cob lovers didn't turn to these in the event of Agrobs being hard to obtain.

I accept the Meadow Cobs will be different, maybe not so appealing. It was their Hay Cobs I was comparing to Weisencobs. Thunderbrooks do the two.

Honeypot, those do look good but again, delivery knocks the price up unless ordering a very large quantity at once.
Hopefully, before long, British companies will jump on the bandwagon to produce something similar so they'll become more common place.
		
Click to expand...

I will get back in my box.


----------



## criso (25 November 2016)

autumn7 said:



			Honeypot, those do look good but again, delivery knocks the price up unless ordering a very large quantity at once.
Hopefully, before long, British companies will jump on the bandwagon to produce something similar so they'll become more common place.
		
Click to expand...

It's not that simple though as just producing.  Anything that contains grasses as it's base is dependent on where that grass has been grown and all the climatic and environmental conditions that go into that.   If land has been used for mass production then returning it to the level of biodiversity that occur naturally  is not an easy thing to do.  

If british companies choose to source and repackage the raw ingredients themselves then they will be still be affected by higher prices with the current exchange rate.  

Being slightly cynical if companies do jump on the bandwagon, they can only be so much grown in the Bavarian foothills so I suspect you will get more packaged 'Alpine grasses' than are produced in the Alps.

Had a quick look at the link from Kramer and while the hay cobs may be OK  and what they call Musli looks like a very different thing to the Agrobs - no ingredients list but seems to contain grains and corn.


----------



## autumn7 (25 November 2016)

Too true criso. I appreciate your reasoning. I'm going to trial the two Thunderbrooks cob products once these Agrobs cobs have run out and they ARE both accessible locally so I shouldn't feel too hard done by.

And tallyho, please don't go to ground on my behalf (grovel, grovel). I'm grateful for your response, whatever that response might be. Would hate to be a billy no mates, espec. with Crimbo approaching!


----------



## tallyho! (26 November 2016)

autumn7 said:



			Too true criso. I appreciate your reasoning. I'm going to trial the two Thunderbrooks cob products once these Agrobs cobs have run out and they ARE both accessible locally so I shouldn't feel too hard done by.

And tallyho, please don't go to ground on my behalf (grovel, grovel). I'm grateful for your response, whatever that response might be. Would hate to be a billy no mates, espec. with Crimbo approaching!
		
Click to expand...

Haha... my response was hardly acceptable! *passes a minced pie and a glass mulled wine*


----------



## Amaranta (30 November 2016)

I love the Weisencobs and am lucky that I can get them locally from two retailers.  I did try the Thunderbrooks Hay Cobs and they took hours to soak, they are much harder and then the ******* wouldn't eat them


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (30 November 2016)

My local feed store was the same. Putting in orders and not getting them therefore letting their own customers down, so they are switching to thunderbrooks as well. 

Great feeds. It getting a hold of the supplier seems to be hard and orders seem to get lost quite a lot. I was feeding the muesli but my horse went off it, perhaps just as well as if it was the only thing he was eating I would be screwed.


----------



## ozpoz (30 November 2016)

I like them and can source them locally - hoping this doesn't change.


----------



## Milkmaid (5 December 2016)

I sell Agrobs (Hampshire) and keep quite high stock levels to ensure a consistent supply for my customers in the event of any 'blips'.
Recently though ordering/delivery have been spot on, no issues!

They sometimes struggle to keep up with demand as feeds like the Musli are produced to order and it requires a crystal ball to know what demand will be!

Michelle has always been more than helpful (even when I've moaned!), dropping feed down to us in her own van and fast tracking pallet loads when I've underestimated the supply/demand, lol!
IMO it's in a totally different league to Thunderbrooks  (which we do also stock) and the Musli (for example) is in no way comparable to Agrobs. and it's more expensive!?
Agrobs are totally unique in what they do and although many are trying, it is not possible to imitate successfully.
The main stream companies are starting to realise what a huge market 'natural feeding' has grown into and are trying to 'tap' into it but sadly they are light years behind in both products and understanding despite their best efforts :-/


----------



## PoppyAnderson (6 December 2016)

It's the only feed my picky cob will touch. Turns his nose up at Thunderbrooks and everything else (I'm sure he'd eat any of the mainstream c rap that's on offer but I don't feed any of that).


----------



## autumn7 (6 December 2016)

Milkmaid said:



			IMO it's in a totally different league to Thunderbrooks
		
Click to expand...

Could you possibly enlarge on this for me please Milkmaid? I was about to buy Thunderbrooks version of Weisencobs since they can be bought locally, unlike Agrobs but I'm really wavering.
Are TB's not as palatable? Do they soak to a mash like Agrobs? Price aside, how exactly do they differ? I'd welcome your (or anyone else's) honest opinion.

I may just bite the bullet and take a hike to a distant retailers and buy a few bags of Agrobs to make the travel worth it but I'm so undecided.


----------



## Amaranta (7 December 2016)

They are much harder and take hours to soak. Mine would not eat them.


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (9 December 2016)

Agrobs have just had a second price increase in 2 or 3 months,Methinks they are going to lose quite a few customers.The aspero chaff is now more then £18.


----------

